

24-Year old Male looking for a Technical Co-Founder in NYC - mattgerboth

I am looking to join a technical or non-technical person or a team to work on a start-up. I had two startups before and they both failed. I have learned so much from each one of them. I know about the ins and outs of startup marketing, project management, and sales. Entrepreneurs never quit, so I want to take the lessons learned and try again. I have tried posting on HN before with little luck. I started my first business at the age of 15 in high school and my family is full of entrepreneurs so entrepreneurship runs deep in my blood.
I am willing to work my ass off including weeknights, weekends, or whatever it takes. Looking for someone who wants to start their own business just as badly as I do.<p>I am currently in NYC, and I have bunch of savings saved up that I can survive for at least three years without a job.<p>Here is a little about me:
-I graduated from one of the top undergraduate business schools in America (currently in the top five of the Business Week’s top undergraduate business school ranking list)<p>-I have worked at Google and Salesforce in San Francisco for about a year and a half prior to moving to NYC. I am a 24 year old male.<p>-I am really good at people&#x27;s skills, presenting, networking, and business development. I have high emotional intelligence and am pretty easy to get along with.<p>-I can SELL! I am also well-read.<p>-I am a go-getter, and do not need to be told to do things. I literally can do everything and am a fast learner.<p>I am looking for someone who is extremely dedicated, hungry, and willing work their asses off to make a successful startup. If you are action-oriented, hacker-type, and are looking for a non-technical co-founder that fits the description above then please contact me at matt.gerboth@gmail.com. I would write more about myself but HN has a character limit.<p>-Matt
======
davidsmith8900
\- Mr. Matt, what were your two startups that failed? What was the idea?

